# [Video] Erik's 5x5 edge pairing tutorial (part 1 and 2)



## Erik (Jan 21, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmm this makes me want to get a 5x5


----------



## Jacco (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice Erik, quite the same as Arnoud's tutorial, however I think using r instead of d is quite interesting.


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2008)

So, I don't get why the camera is always moving, how does that work?


----------



## Erik (Jan 21, 2008)

haha I put it on my shoulder


----------



## Erik (Jan 21, 2008)

Jacco said:


> Nice Erik, quite the same as Arnoud's tutorial, however I think using r instead of d is quite interesting.



of course it's the same! It's the same method  (sorry for double post)


----------



## Pedro (Jan 21, 2008)

how did you put the camera on your shoulder? I wanted to maybe do some videos showing algs, methods, or whatever...

is it a digital cam? or a webcam?


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nicely done. If only I had time to try this out.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 23, 2008)

My favourite quote from the video: "Oh it's wrong, that's not very convenient."


----------



## Ron (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Erik,

Ever tried the 6-fold pairing on 5x5? Like you do on 4x4.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Erik (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Ron, 
that's a good question. I did try it, but somehow I'm not as fast with it and not nearly as consistent too. Maybe it's also because I don't like the 6 at a time pairing on 4x4 either...


----------



## aznblur (Jan 27, 2008)

I thinks there are too many awkward cases for 6 at a time on the 5x5 for it to be efficient.


----------



## Ron (Jan 27, 2008)

> I thinks there are too many awkward cases for 6 at a time on the 5x5 for it to be efficient.


Yes, you are right about this for the technique that Erik is using.
There is another approach though:
- solve outer edges using the 4x4 technique (6 2 2 2)
- solve center edges with the outer edges using the 4x4 technique (6 2 2 2)
One bad thing is that if you end up with a parity it is one of the awkward ones.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Erik (Jan 27, 2008)

hey that sounds cool! I'll try it out right now, looots of M moves then


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 27, 2008)

Ron said:


> > I thinks there are too many awkward cases for 6 at a time on the 5x5 for it to be efficient.
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right about this for the technique that Erik is using.
> ...



Ha, I was dismissing that wing-middle approach while suggesting it to qqwref.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 27, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > > I thinks there are too many awkward cases for 6 at a time on the 5x5 for it to be efficient.
> ...


I think this idea came from Alexander Ooms, but when I showed him my method he liked it better. The problem with solving outer edges first is that you have to find the matching outer edge, which is 1/23. With my method you only have to find the center edges which are 1/11.

Nice video's Erik! I will switch to the M-layer eventually, it simply gives better look-ahead and better fingertricks.
And just so everyone knows, this is how I start the edge-pairing:
Look for a semi-pair during the final centers. If I find one I use it.
Otherwise I just match up the first two semi-pairs (forward and back) without having a semi-pair at the Front-Left position. After the first match up there will be a semi-pair at the Front-Right position, so I just do z2 to put it at the Front-Left position.


----------

